# English Florida Silvers



## FlockLeader (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, so if anyone remember that I went to a local finch show in July and came home with a pair of English sized Florida Fancy Silvers....

Well, I'm excited to say that today I found their first egg!!
I cant wait to have a few more of these enormous zebra finches!

The zebras are very turn-key, meaning ready to go/self reliant/self sufficient, so Ill let them do one clutch and then add the family to the zebra flight 

Ill get pics up as soon as I get a chance


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay congrats Greg , can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, I do remember! Congrats on your pair's first egg, I'll be waiting for the pics of them all!


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Congrats on your zebras, looking forward to see pics!!


----------

